# 20 Gallon Brute Primary



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 19, 2011)

Found this at Home Depot - 20 gallon Brute - $23 free shipping.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100642677/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## grapeman (Mar 19, 2011)

Just note that they don't include the cover. Those add substantially to the cost. I find the 32 gallon ones at Lowes are a better deal where they are usually about 26-27 and include the lid. Of course they are bigger so aren't for everyone.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 19, 2011)

I have the 32 and 44 gallon ones. They're great for garbage. LOL Seriously I am not sure about the 32 but the 44 gallon one you cab get a dolly for it the latches on to the bottom. Or you could get one of those furniture moving dollies from Harbor Freight and put some 3/4 plywood on it to set the barrels on to move them around after filled. I don't use mine as primaries because I don't make that much of one kind of wine.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 19, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I have the 32 and 44 gallon ones. *They're great for garbage.* LOL Seriously I am not sure about the 32 but the 44 gallon one you cab get a dolly for it the latches on to the bottom. Or you could get one of those furniture moving dollies from Harbor Freight and put some 3/4 plywood on it to set the barrels on to move them around after filled. I don't use mine as primaries because I don't make that much of one kind of wine.



This made me LOL...

My mind hurts when I think of all the work it would take to make a batch that big for home use...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 19, 2011)

Daisy plenty of folks do it though. I guess if its something like a niagara you could plenty of other wines in carboys that could be blended with it. To have that much though of just one kind i think would get pretty boring.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 19, 2011)

Laugh if you "must" you guys and gals, but if you use real grapes, they are about as small as you want to go. Plenty of room for enough grapes for about 3-4 carboys of wine after pressing. They have room to rise the cap and be punched down. Anything smaller and it wouldn't be tall enough or big enough to bother with.

Some folks might think I put garbage in them, but few think it is garbage when they try it after fermenting.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 19, 2011)

It gives you the opportunity to experiment with the wine though. Oak some, not oak some, higher acidity in one, etc. See what works and what doesn't. I give some away as well - so i don't actually keep that many bottles in the house.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 19, 2011)

Rich that makes all the sense in the world. I was thinking 30 or so gallons of just pure juice with out the grapes in it.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 19, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> My mind hurts when I think of all the work it would take to make a batch that big for home use...



It's not that bad (4 hours to quarter the peaches, froze for 2 weeks, fermented, mashed with a potato masher and squeezed ). I shoved 90lbs of peaches in a 33 gallon; had 150lbs total but had to break it up - although i think it would have fit. Came out with 12 gallons on the nose.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought 2 of the 20G from Home Depot online last year. I wanted the white ones but they did not have lids. I found the lids for cheap from US Plastics online. Believe it or not, I can fit 4 of them perfectly in this!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

You can only fit 4 lids in there!!! You need a bigger car!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I bought 2 of the 20G from Home Depot online last year. I wanted the white ones but they did not have lids. I found the lids for cheap from US Plastics online. Believe it or not, I can fit 4 of them perfectly in this!



Hey Mike thats the exact car I bought my wife last year. Same color to.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2011)

We got ours 2 years ago in February when the economy tanked. Picked up a White Fit Sport with manual tranny. The automatic was such a dog on hills. No pep. We get 38-40 MPG depending on how fast we drive. Not much "city" driving out our way. I was able to snag it for $300 over dealer invoice back then! I bet they are fetching a lot more these days. 

I got (2) 20G brutes in the rear and I think I can get 2 in the back seat area with the seat flipped up as well. Its a 600 mile round trip to get my grapes. 

Truly an amazing little car for the $$$


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2011)

I know, but its amazing what you can fit into that Fit! I even brought home my new dual stage snow blower from Santa fe this past Fall in the back with the rear seat folded flat. The rear hatch was even closed and latched. The guys at Sears were laughing at first at the loading dock and they saw my car. 

They were not laughing when I drove away! 



Wade E said:


> You can only fit 4 lids in there!!! You need a bigger car!


----------

